# For Students Who Want to Get Through College



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

Since there are issues regarding possible debt-bubble bursting, I think college students need to devise means to pay for tuition and a disastrous Supreme Court ruling has possibly opened up an avenue.

It was called Citizens United: It effectively says that corporations are people and have the right to donate unlimited amounts of money, even in secret, to political causes.

Stephen Colbert had actually created his own Super PAC called: Citizens for a Better Tomorrow... Tomorrow

URL: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colbert_Super_Pac

Check all the dates mentioned and you'll want to find videos from Comedy Central on those dates. I'd recommend you post them up here for all to see: This will serve the purpose of using this absurd ruling to allow people to pay their way through college.

If you guys can get such Super PAC's: I'd recommend you do the following

1: It should be based on individual colleges to avoid centralization

2: Make sure you select the people who run the Super PAC wisely 
a: Refrain from selecting people with criminal ties, such as drug-dealers, gang-bangers and so forth: This will not work out well if you do.
​b: Refrain from selecting people who are irresponsible as they may mishandle funds​
c: Refrain from selecting individuals who only care about one field of education and nothing else: This is about providing money for all.​
d: Refrain from selecting individuals who are exceedingly rich/wealthy as they do not need the money and will use it for their own purposes.​

3: Make sure you understand the laws on this and follow it to the letter


----------



## muffleupagus (May 14, 2013)

I think you've skipped a few steps in your thought process, or the presentation, or.. I'm just not grasping how creating a super-PAC leads to college students being able to pay for their college tuition. 

Where does this money come from? Is the super-PAC being funded to get people into congress to change legislation? 

If so, how does this change in legislation lead to people being able to pay college tuition?

If not, please explain. 

We already have wealthy people who fund grants, and donate to scholarships. 

What is the purpose of the SPAC that I'm not grasping?


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@quantriqueptidez

Most people would be interested in supporting charities to help their college students... you'd focus at the community, city, and state levle.


----------

